# Zalman z-Sync 5v argb Controller



## ex-mb (24. Dezember 2020)

Hallo vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen. Habe das Problem dass mein Mainboard Msi x470 Gaming plus Max keinen 5v rgb Anschluss hat. Habe mich jetzt ein bischen eingelesen und bin auf den
Zalman z-Sync Controller gestoßen. Bestellt eingebaut funktioniert soweit. Mit 9 Lüftern und der enermax AIO. Leuchten sobald die Software im Hintergrund läuft. Nur nervt es die Software immer manuell zu starten da sie im Autostart einfach nicht starten will.
Habe es jetzt auch schon mit der Aufgabenplanung versucht -> kein Erfolg
Startet ab und an mal aber dann hat die Software keine Verbindung zum Controller.
Wollte einfach mal fragen ob einer schon mal was mit dem Teil gemacht hat...

Gruß Manuel


----------



## pseudonymx (24. Dezember 2020)

Das ist eigentlich (meiner erfahrung nach) ganz einfach zu beantworten  : RGB software krams ist und bleibt aktuell ein GRAUS.... das ist alles nicht das gelbe vom ei... keiner bekommt es da hin wirklich fehlerfreie arbeit zu leisten. egal ob corsair,asus,msi oder wie sie alle heißen mit ihrem eigenen Brei....

Das ist jetzt von der problematik eigentlich n anderes, aber um mal zu verdeutlichen was fürn blödsinniger quatsch da alles möglich ist:

Alle paar Wochen, mal mehr mal weniger, spinnt meine komplette boardseitige beleuchtung. ich mach abends den rechner ganz jnormal aus. beim nächten start geht nichts mehr... nichtmal die beleuchtung vom mainboard... geschweigedenn RAM oder ARGB komponenten. eine neuinstallation der software (armoury crate) führt nie zum erfolg... manchmal hilf es im Bios einmal jegliche beleuchtung abzuschalten. speichern,reset... manchmal hilf nur ein Windows Inplace Upgrade.... was darauf schließen Lässt das die Beleuchtungsdienste sich irgendwann irgendwie einfach mal zerschießen.

anderes beispiel... manchmal leuchtet nach nem start/neustart einfach 1 random RGB komponente nicht. dabei sind alle über nen EK D-RGB Splitter an einem header am Board. ein reset des rechners hilft dann nicht. nur ein komplettes aus und einschalten (wobei der kippschalter an der PSU dabei auf AN bleiben kann)

Es gibt massig ähnliche und ganz andere probleme mit anderen boards oder drittanbieter softwares.... eventuell gibts da ne lösung, aber die zu finden wird schwer aber dennoch viel glück. ich kann nur sagen: in den sauren apfel beißen und aktzepieren das wir RGBler es nicht einfach haben


----------



## Mylo (19. Januar 2021)

ex-mb schrieb:


> Hallo vielleicht kann mir einer von euch weiter helfen. Habe das Problem dass mein Mainboard Msi x470 Gaming plus Max keinen 5v rgb Anschluss hat. Habe mich jetzt ein bischen eingelesen und bin auf den
> Zalman z-Sync Controller gestoßen. Bestellt eingebaut funktioniert soweit. Mit 9 Lüftern und der enermax AIO. Leuchten sobald die Software im Hintergrund läuft. Nur nervt es die Software immer manuell zu starten da sie im Autostart einfach nicht starten will.
> Habe es jetzt auch schon mit der Aufgabenplanung versucht -> kein Erfolg
> Startet ab und an mal aber dann hat die Software keine Verbindung zum Controller.
> ...


Habe 1zu1 die gleiche konfig. Auch 9x enermax mit aio und 6 extra Lüfter.

Also bei mir ging alles ohne jedes mal die Software starten zu müssen. Ein mal konfiguriert und dann hat er es sich gemerkt.  

Die z-sync software ist aber auch totaler Müll! Man kann das Fenster der Software auch nicht größer machen um alle Lüfter und Regler zu sehen.  

Probier mal einen anderen USB anschlusd auf dem Mainboard.

Ich habe jetzt ein neues Mainboard und seit dem kann ich es nicht mehr ansteuern. Ich habe noch die Settings vom alten PC. Ganz komisch. Der speichert es wohl im Controller. Komplett Strom aus hilft da auch nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe inzwischen auch alle RGB Programme aller Hersteller durch und kann dir beruhigt sagen dass einfach mal alle MÜLL sind. 

Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso es anscheind eine Raketenwissenschaft sein soll einfach mal paar LEDs anzusteuern. 

Da schein wohl alle probleme zu haben.


----------

